

Is Ubuntu Shutting Out Old PCs? - stevewillensky
http://www.datamation.com/open-source/is-ubuntu-shutting-out-old-pcs-1.html

======
ari_elle
Canonical never ever was about what the community wanted, or what is best for
its users.

I am no Canonical-Hater, but how can anybody be surprised about things like
that?

Their attitude always has been: Comply, or switch. Ubuntu has never been a
democratic open-source project like many others, it's a product produced by a
company, backed up by a community which is happy to use it and actively helps
in certain ways.

Ubuntu also never has been the product for me that i install on older
hardware, and there are plenty of distributions around for doing exactly that.
(Debian would be my preferred choice for that task)

Everything they do is a strategic business move. Their competitors are Windows
and Mac OS and that is what they want to compete with. The hardware
requirements of Ubuntu are still very solid when you compare Ubuntu with its
rivals

 _This article is just laughable._

It's like it was written by someone who has just realized for the first time
what Ubuntu has been about from the very beginning of the project.

 _How is anything about this new?_

"While there may be some exceptions, I believe that Canonical is aiming its
sights directly on new OEM partners"

 _Get out of here, i never would have thought of that._

"By limiting anyone who wants to try Ubuntu to Unity 3D, Canonical is being
painfully shortsighted."

 _Yes, they have never ever done anything else before that, that was purely
strategic and not only for the sake of the community._

 _And the stupidest thing of all:_ "Expecting users to upgrade merely to keep
pace with the Unity desktop environment, however, is a genuine travesty in my
humble opinion."

-> You don't need to upgrade your hardware to use a GNU/Linux system.

-> You don't need to upgrade your hardware to use Ubuntu (they don't "lock" you in)

 _Why am i relatively angry about this?_

Because whenever i have spoken with people from the Ubuntu community or have
made suggestions here and there it always was "shut up and comply", "if you
are not happy then switch" and so on, and no i read things like that... _It's
just so naive....._

To the author:

 _Comply or switch, that is their policy. Nobody at Canonical gives a crap
about what you as an individual think. It's that easy and it always has been
that easy...._

